# Tengo vacaciones estos días y me he venido aquí.



## Learning

Hola, cómo se dice en alemán "Tengo vacaciones estos días y me he venido aquí a pasarlas"??
Mi intento:
"Ich habe Ferien an diesen Tagen so ich bin hier .... gekommen"

Mil gracias!


----------



## gaer

Learning said:


> Hola, cómo se dice en alemán "Tengo vacaciones estos días y me he venido aquí a pasarlas"??
> Mi intento:
> "Ich habe Ferien an diesen Tagen so ich bin hier .... gekommen"
> 
> Mil gracias!


I don't read Spanish very well, but I think you want to say:

I'm on vacation (I have some vacation days), so I came (have come) here to "spend them" (spend some time here to pass the time).

Am I close?

Zu der [zur] Zeit bin ich im Urlaub, und so [also] bin ich hierher gekommen, um die Zeit totzuschlagen.

ODER: , um ein bisschen Deutsch zu lernen

This is completely different, and it may not be right, but the idea is:

Right now I'm on vacation, so (and so) I came her (in order) to kill time.

OR: , to learn a little bit of German

In a few hours the "natives" will reappear and tell me what I've written incorrectly. 

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

gaer said:


> Right now I'm on vacation, so (and so) I came her (in order) to kill time.
> 
> In a few hours the "natives" will reappear and tell me what I've written incorrectly.
> 
> Gaer


 
Ich würde "...um ihn (Urlaub) hier zu verleben" als Varinate vorschlagen.
Die Eingeborenen immer noch schlafen.


----------



## kt_81

> Tengo vacaciones estos días y me he venido aquí a pasarlas



Ich habe zur Zeit/momentan Ferien/Urlaub und bin hierher gekommen, um sie/ihn hier zu verbringen.

@det-sev
"verleben" gibt es zwar als Wort, aber in diesem Zusammenhang wird grundsätzlich "verbringen" benutzt. 

den Urlaub/freie Zeit/eine Woche/sein ganzes Leben etc.  verbringen

@gaer


> Zu der [zur] Zeit bin ich im Urlaub, und so [also] bin ich hierher gekommen, um die Zeit totzuschlagen.



"Zu der Zeit" and "zur Zeit" mean different aspects. 

"Zu *der* Zeit" means "at *that* time". Im Sinne von "damals".


Die Pest hat ihn 1600 umgebracht. *Zu der Zeit/Damals* gab es noch kein Heilmittel gegen diese Krankheit.
The plague killed him in 1600. There was no cure for this desease *at that time/then*.

*Zur Zeit des* Peter des Großen war Sibirien noch unerforscht.
*At the time of *Peter the Great Siberia was still unexplored.

*Zur Zeit* habe ich in der Schule viele Probleme.
I have many problems at school *at the moment*.


----------



## gaer

kt_81 said:


> @gaer
> 
> 
> "Zu der Zeit" and "zur Zeit" mean different aspects.
> 
> "Zu *der* Zeit" means "at *that* time". Im Sinne von "damals".
> 
> 
> Die Pest hat ihn 1600 umgebracht. *Zu der Zeit/Damals* gab es noch kein Heilmittel gegen diese Krankheit.
> The plague killed him in 1600. There was no cure for this desease *at that time/then*.
> 
> *Zur Zeit des* Peter des Großen war Sibirien noch unerforscht.
> *At the time of *Peter the Great Siberia was still unexplored.
> 
> *Zur Zeit* habe ich in der Schule viele Probleme.
> I have many problems at school *at the moment*.


Thank you for clearing that up. I automatically wanted to chose "zur Zeit", but I saw more examples of "zu der" and did not read through the links.

I never trust my own instincts when writing, and it always gets me into trouble. 

Gaer


----------



## AGATHA2

Learning said:


> Hola, cómo se dice en alemán "Tengo vacaciones estos días y me he venido aquí a pasarlas"??
> Mi intento:
> "Ich habe Ferien an diesen Tagen so ich bin hier .... gekommen"
> 
> Mil gracias!


 
Ich habe derzeit/ zur Zeit /   gerade Ferien/Urlaub und bin hergekommen um sie (die Ferien) /ihn (den urlaub) hier zu verbringen

saludos


----------

